# DLC: Whats your view



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Personally I hate the stuff, well not DLC specifically, but the way its gone. Release a game, charge for a couple pictures, add a couple levels every couple months and sell you some weapons that should have been in there in the first place.

If you figure out what the cost of a complete game is, including all its DLC, would you pay for this at the beginning, I highly doubt it. IMO, anything less than something like the Shivering Isles Expansion should have been there in the first place. Even DLC like that shouldnt be so costly.

I'm also sure some games are rushed out, or finished incomplete because devs now want to milk extra cash via DLC. What annoys me more is when someone like Epic or Valve wants to give it free, but M$ point blank refuse it, thats just a disgrace if you ask me.

So, whats your take.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm mostly with you on this Moonfly (and great post btw) What it comes down to is how will it be used and as i'm sure is no surprise to anyone it is being used as a cash grab. If (and this is a big if) the developers used it to provide gamers with value added content to a already COMPLETE AND POLISHED game it would be a good thing but I see few examples of that happening. One example might be Forza 3. This game could never have been complete in the first place because there are just too many tracks and cars available to be put in one game. I for one welcome any DLC for Forza 3 as the game itself was vast and well done from the get go. Unfortunately I know of no other examples where I would part with my $, I would agree with you and say this should have been here to begin with. I wouldn't be surprised if during development parts of a new games story were put aside as DLC. It brings a whle new aproach to creating a game.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For me, even games like F3 occasionally drift into DLC milking territory. Besides the fact Forza 2 was just the original game in HD with some content missing, and Forza 3 is the real Forza 2, it does grate a little to see the Nurburg GP track released as a payable download. We already have most of the track originally anyway, so what gives.

I love Forza 3 (well the entire series), and agree its a very complete game worthy of DLC. Also some additions like the ones in Fallout 3 are worthy, but even these, once you add the value of all the content, represent poor VFM compared to say the PC market for example.

Thing is, people wont stop handing over the cash, and the milking wont stop, so I'm moaning for nothing I think, but I cant be the only one. This does lead me to another slightly similar trend. Take say, R6V, they spend ages working on it, then release a second one in no time that really should be nothing more than budget DLC. I see a trend now where games sequels are released for full price, when they should really only be DLC, and the DLC released really adds very little for the price of say a movie rental, when really it should have been in the game in the first place. For the time being, I'll mostly spend the price of a movie rental, on a movie rental.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe with the three DLC add-ons to Halo 3 I have spent all together around $85.00 for the game. That's enough for a piece of hardware right there. Good grief.addle:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

We almost pay that for a game anyway, before any DLC is added


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From where I stand, it make me angry to end when a game just comes out and it already has DLC available for it like BioShock 2 this stuff should have been in the game to start with.:rant: I guess just another way for them to get your :spend:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats is my exact problem with it. The gaming industry is already booming, despite some companies having problems, but in general is the biggest growing media industry. Bleeding us dry with DLC a couple weeks after release should be outlawed IMO as its obvious they already had the content ready and just held it back for more money.

Morally, I just dont abide by that and very rarely buy DLC because of it. I'm in the minority though as most people just give in I think, especially youngsters who dont actually pay for it themselves anyway.


----------

